# Tanagers (Brazil)



## Glenn Bartley (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been working away this week on catching up on all of my processing backlog from the past year or so. Here's a few from Brazil last fall that I hope you will enjoy.

All the best!


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautiful colored birds. Great shots. Nicely done Glenn.


----------



## McTomCat (Aug 15, 2014)

Blown away. I imagine it was a bit of effort and patience to be able to get those. Nice work.


----------



## ray5 (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------

